# The feeling that no one /really/ likes me.



## AkaiAkai (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not really a huge introvert, I have "friends." But I never accept people as my friends. I never believe that they actually like me... no one knows how I really feel; how stressed out I am or how much things hurt me... Does anyone else have issues with doubting friendships?


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes. I have 1 friend and she seems to really like me. When I didn't contact her for a month she went out of her way to email me and ask to hang out. And she has my profile bookmarked on another site. Also in one conversation she said she really enjoys talking to me. All that just makes me think wtf? I don't really get how anyone could like me, lol. Rather I think I'm an annoying bother to everyone I know. I remember my younger sister said she wanted me to come somewhere with her I didn't understand why. Then she said "is it really that weird that I like being with my sister?" and I felt really strange. I find it hard to believe that my family loves me even though we're very close. :lol
I also have a general fear that if someone knows the "real me" they'll come to hate me so I lie about myself (in real life) a lot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes. I can't get over this feeling. It feels like everything that someone says or does is secretly meant to hurt me in some way.


----------



## revyc (Oct 25, 2013)

I know how that feels, and i'm still trying to get over that, but the truth is that some people do dislike you, but most don't. if they consider themselves your friends, and they want to be around you, they dont dislike you.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah I know what you mean....idk about YOUR situation but when it comes to ME; I try to be positive, funny, and interesting around people but nothing ever works...people never like me anyway...I used to think that I was just being ridiculous and that maybe people actually COULD like me....but over the years i'v come to realize that my assumptions are actually true and not delusional....and that I'v been right all along, people really DONT like me or want me around....im usually in a good mood but as soon as I have to be around PEOPLE I just get really bummed out because I know how much everyone wishes I would just fvck off and disappear...and I wish that was a wrong assumption but its not.


..I hate being right all the time


----------



## AkaiAkai (Oct 25, 2013)

Will Ge said:


> yeah I know what you mean....idk about YOUR situation but when it comes to ME; I try to be positive, funny, and interesting around people but nothing ever works...people never like me anyway...I used to think that I was just being ridiculous and that maybe people actually COULD like me....but over the years i'v come to realize that my assumptions are actually true and not delusional....and that I'v been right all along, people really DONT like me or want me around.
> 
> ..I hate being right all the time


 Aww, I'm sorry...
The thing is, people will walk up to my boyfriend and tell him how cool I am and it'll be people who I thought hated me... it's hard to believe... people will say they like my clothes or how I look and I just mutter "thanks" and feel awkward for not complementing them back...I always feel like they just say it to be polite... I have a hard time accepting that they don't just think I'm "that girl."
...:|


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

AkaiAkai said:


> Aww, I'm sorry...
> The thing is, people will walk up to my boyfriend and tell him how cool I am and it'll be people who I thought hated me... it's hard to believe... people will say they like my clothes or how I look and I just mutter "thanks" and feel awkward for not complementing them back...I always feel like they just say it to be polite... I have a hard time accepting that they don't just think I'm "that girl."
> ...:|


look you dont have to be all demeaning with the whole "awwww im sorry" thing...I dont need pity..Im just relating to your situation to some degree


----------



## AkaiAkai (Oct 25, 2013)

Will Ge said:


> look you dont have to be all demeaning with the whole "awwww im sorry" thing...I dont need pity..Im just relating to your situation to some degree


 It's not like I pity you, I have been in that situation when I was very young, I guess it was all throughout elementary school... no one liked me. "Weird" I had no friends... maybe that's why I developed SA... but the point it that I know how it is and I'm not trying to be demeaning.... I just don't really know how to show emotion through text... Sorry.


----------



## remedine724 (Oct 26, 2013)

i also feel this too.. feels like everywhere i go.. everyone will dislike me.. thats why i feel nauseous if am in crowds or with people im not familiar with..


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to with my real friends, but now that they are gone.. im thinking they were real


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree. I think that when most people think of me, they just think "Oh, he's funny" and then completely disregard me. It makes me feel like I'm some kind of god****ed jester that's just there to amuse people. It is really aggravating, because no one ever approaches me; I assume it's because I filled my role of making them laugh and they have no use for me.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Will Ge said:


> yeah I know what you mean....idk about YOUR situation but when it comes to ME; I try to be positive, funny, and interesting around people but nothing ever works...people never like me anyway...I used to think that I was just being ridiculous and that maybe people actually COULD like me....but over the years i'v come to realize that my assumptions are actually true and not delusional....and that I'v been right all along, people really DONT like me or want me around....im usually in a good mood but as soon as I have to be around PEOPLE I just get really bummed out because I know how much everyone wishes I would just fvck off and disappear...and I wish that was a wrong assumption but its not.
> 
> ..I hate being right all the time


I know the feeling......after a summer of social contact, I have 1 friend, and a string of people that don't like me, and some more that think I'm "creepy" because I'm a late starter with girls.

And now I think my newest "friend" doesn't really like me much at all, and I've pushed her away.....so are we even friends?????If she never contacts me or initiates contact....then what?????

I had real friends a few years ago, we all split up


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't have any friends. Only people who know of me.


----------



## bibio32 (Jun 17, 2013)

i get what you mean. i feel that way sometimes too.


----------

